# I'm a newbie,be nice!!!please



## thebat74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi everyone my friend told me about this forum. It's great,alot of INTERESTING people,hope to be talking to some of you soon!:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum thebat74!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome! 
If you felt it necessary to say "be nice, please"...just what did your friend say about us???? lol.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, come on in. ...and everyone here is nice. hehe


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome,the more "bodies" the better ! LOL,You'll feel right at home here.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know about this 'nice' thing.........

Welcome, this really is a good place. 

Just not very 'nice'.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome. Don't worry, everyone here is very nice....slightly evil and demented, but nice in a despicable sort of way...enjoy and don't be shy.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, "alot of INTERESTING people here", well that's the polite way to put it I guess. Leave a note so people will know what happened to you.
It really is a nice place, you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. I've never heard of any of us being not nice. Well, maybe Vlad, but he doesn't play well with others anyway. Nice to meet you.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Well..im nice...*

But Dark Lord, now that guy you need to watch....

Melty


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

And that one they call "Meltdown211".....other than that, it's all good!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Be nice you ask....
Didn't we eat the last new member that asked that same question???

Nice to have you!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HMM yes but they were kinda tough

Welcome fresh meat


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice AND Interesting......
Man,thats a heck of a lot to ask
Oh ,I suppose...
Howdy and Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. If anyone is not nice to you let me know and I"ll bite them.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Im tellin mom...*

MOM....LAGROUSOME IS BEING MEAN!!!!! Oh and since I didnt post in your thread...Some of the best tombstones ive seen!!

Yea..you and Dark Lord are on the list now...ill be the guy running down the street with the LAGROU tombstone under my arm..laughing...HAHAHAHAHAH...then ill trip and fall, crush it and your hubby will be beating me senseless...where am I going with this???

Melty


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy.. welcome to the forum..


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fun... pretty soon we'll have newbies calling YOU interesting too!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nnnnnnn iiiii ccccc ( i cant say it) hello & welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and scare-utations!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome! :jol:


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome ...
always looking for fresh meat I mean ideas

dont worry about "melty" he likes to ramble after he's fallin and hit his head Again.


----------

